# During final cut in 1.25" butcherblock, circular saw blade got all wacky and turned?



## 240sxguy (Sep 13, 2010)

*During final cut in 1.25" butcherblock, circular saw blade got all wacky and turned?*

I have to imagine this blade just got hot and dull. Made a nice turn and totally screwed up the plank I was cutting. Wonderful. I am needing to cut the end off flat and then glue on a new piece to the end. 

I don't want this to happen again so I come to you fellas!

I am using a porter cable 423mag with a freud blade (don't remember tooth count) and the BB is side grain not end grain oak.

What type of blade SHOULD I be using for this? I am crosscutting. 

Thanks guys, this was terribly frustrating and it took all my control not to smash my circular saw to pieces. Literally the last cut after a BUNCH of work to make it all fit. 

Evan


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

240sxguy said:


> I have to imagine this blade just got hot and dull. Made a nice turn and totally screwed up the plank I was cutting. Wonderful. I am needing to cut the end off flat and then glue on a new piece to the end.
> 
> I don't want this to happen again so I come to you fellas!
> 
> ...


Hi Evan - Generally speaking, higher tooth count for crosscuts. I use a Freud 60 tooth fine finish on my 7-1/4, don't recall the stock number on the blade though. Pic would be nice, saw and the wood.:smile:


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Do you have a table saw? If so make a cross cut sled for it and do it there.


----------



## 240sxguy (Sep 13, 2010)

I do have a tablesaw but I don't think I can manhandle a 6'x2' piece that weighs this much across it. I don't have much for infeed/outfeed tables.

John, I used this blade; http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

I will have to take a picture of what I am cutting. I made several other cuts without a problem before this happened.


----------



## 240sxguy (Sep 13, 2010)

Here is a picture. Not totally done yet and I haven't applied waterlox to the top yet. Just the underside.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

240sxguy said:


> I do have a tablesaw but I don't think I can manhandle a 6'x2' piece that weighs this much across it. I don't have much for infeed/outfeed tables.
> 
> John, I used this blade; http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
> 
> I will have to take a picture of what I am cutting. I made several other cuts without a problem before this happened.


Nothin wrong with that blade, I keep one in my saw for GP use, the 60 tooth is just for fine crosscuts.
Can't imagine what happened unless it got hot. Is the blade plenty sharp? 6' x 2' x 1-1/4" in a pretty big chunk of wood. Check the teeth on the blade to see if any turned blue. Probably won't be able to tell much on the blade plate with the red coating all over it. Porter Cable saw probably spins around 5500-6000 rpm. While you're gettin pics, get a close up of the blade if ya can.:smile:


----------



## 240sxguy (Sep 13, 2010)

Judging by the fact that the cut also got burnt, I am going to say I overheated the blade for sure. I am going to buy another one. It sure did treat me well before I abused it! See the post before yours for a picture of what I was cutting. I don't have a photo of the cut I made, it's hidden by the fridge temporarily! lol


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*That's the same blade I use*

If it's the thin kerf. :blink: I'm surprised that you had a problem. 
It's likely the blade was not free of pitch when you started and any glue that got added resulted in the blade overheating. When making a critical cut it's best to take the time to either use a fresh blade or clean the one you are going to use. Blades are cheaper in the long run. It's also good to know the history of the blade on the saw. Also the guide...if you used one, I hope...must be secure at both ends....clamps? I had to cut a 2 1/2" thick bench top and used a 8 1/4" Skil saw and made several passes to get through.  bill


----------



## 240sxguy (Sep 13, 2010)

Bill, I was using a guide. I couldn't cut a straight line to save my life without one! The pitch build up is a possible culprit. I didn't think anything of it at all (using that blade) because honestly it hasn't seen a ton of use. I do think I may have used it to cut up some MDF so that may have put a hurting on it. 

Time for a new blade. I have more block, the seam will be obvious but whatever. Not the end of the world!


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Didn't realize you were doing such a large piece... thought you were talking about a cutting board ;-)


----------



## 240sxguy (Sep 13, 2010)

sawdustfactory said:


> Didn't realize you were doing such a large piece... thought you were talking about a cutting board ;-)


Man I wish I had enough infeed/outfeed table!!!


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

It's also a possibility that you were cutting too deep, 1 1/4" blade depth should be at 1 3/8" and preferably not thin kerf finish blade.
JMO James


----------



## 240sxguy (Sep 13, 2010)

Good to know, thanks. :thumbsup:


----------

